# Rooster picking on smaller chicks



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a two month old rooster who is picking on my six week old silkies. They have been together since I brought the silkies home when they were day old chicks. My roo grabbed one silkie by the neck and grabbed my other silkie by his butt. And when he does it he shakes his tail.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Is this normal or are my silkies in danger?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

The only thing I can say is my Silkies have their own pen. They have vaulted skulls and if they get hit hard enough they can be hurt bad. Just because I am so worried about this I pen my Silkies seperate.


----------

